# Gooseneck Kettle- What's your advice?



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm looking at investing in a Gooseneck kettle for more precision with my pour overs and wondered if you guys and girls had any recommendations?

I'm currently working with this. She's a top of the range, high end, beauty! She slaps the hot stuff all over what I'm working with, just lacks the finesse I'm perhaps looking for. I'm sure many of you can sympathise, no doubt you've been there.









Now, here's my quandary. I want something with a gooseneck for better pour control, that's for certain. I'd also really like something that helps me control or monitor water temp better so I don't end up boiling the life out my grounds. There's electric, gooseneck kettles out there in the £60-£100 price range that would allow me to adjust temp settings to heat to my preferred levels, I love the idea of having that tight a control on the temp variable. However, there's plenty of gooseneck pour over pots for £20-£30 that I could just fill up from "ol' White Beauty", but I'm yet to see any that have a temp gauge built in. I could always just use the milk thermometer I have as a workround I suppose, but my minds not made up and that's where your feedback comes in.

What do you guys use and how do you monitor your temps (if you do at all)? If you were in my place, could you justify to yourselves (or significant others) the extra £40 to £60 to bin off "ol' Smart Price", despite your many years of happiness for a newer, sexier model? Do any of you know of a gooseneck kettle with a temp gauge built in that would solve my problems? Or will I just have to curb my obsessive, compulsive tendencies for perfection and slap in a milk thermometer in a standard pot?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with temperature control, but Stag do a kettle with a temp gauge for ~£70, Hario do a temp gauge converter for the Buono for about the same price.

I boil a regular kettle, use a little boiling water to preheat a pouring kettle, reboil, fill pouring kettle, lid on & pour.

After coming off the boil the temp is always dropping, you won't boil the grounds. With a Melitta, or a Kalita Wave I sometimes pour still rolling, boiling water, with a normal kettle, straight into the brewers, reboiling between bloom & pour.

"Perfection" and having a temperature gauge are not synonymous.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

MWJB said:


> .... snips
> 
> After coming off the boil the temp is always dropping, you won't boil the grounds.
> 
> ...


This....^^^

The gooseneck adds to the theatre...but there is something that is incredibly satisfying for me in slowly adding volume to the filter. Don't think I could do that with my £10 3kw fast boil plastic kettle. That said the Hario boils as quick on an induction hob. My kettle only gets used for tea when my daughters are home these days. I made do with a milk thermometer as I got a feel for how temperatures fell away after the boil.

For me the simple gooseneck and V60 is not only cheap, but also makes my preferred coffee style/technique consistent and enjoyable. (I did succumb though recently and bought scales with integrated timer, sad that I am).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thermapen digital thermometer works well - fast and accurate. Not exactly cheap but you get what you pay for. You can pick them up on EBay from the manufacturer ETI.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thermapen digital thermometer works well - fast and accurate. Not exactly cheap but you get what you pay for. You can pick them up on EBay from the manufacturer ETI.


Check the dimensions though - bigger than I expected!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've been using a Brewista "Smart" gooseneck kettle since January and have been delighted with it - until now... (it sparked and died this morning!). I got it from Coffeehit for £55 which was a bargain. Hopefully, i'll get it replaced under warranty.

Certainly the gooseneck part has really helped with controlling pourovers. The temp part is convenient but not essential. I stick it on 98C all the time. The variable temp is actually more useful for tea (all the family use it for making various teas). But the keep warm function is great, so that between pours it's maintaining the temp. One that can work on a hob is probably going to last forever unlike a "smart" one.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys, went with the cheaper pouring kettle option.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I use the non-electric Hario Buono kettle and boil it on the (electric) stovetop - this way the kettle warms thoroughly as well, if you have induction it warms up really quickly, but it's acceptable on electric too. I get to do all the other preparations while the kettle is boiling. You can preheat the water in a normal electric kettle if you're in a hurry and then reboil it on the stovetop.

I don't think having an electric gooseneck is worth the cost for me, as it won't completely replace my normal kettle and take up more space on the countertop. For filter brews I wouldn't use anything than boiling water anyway since the temperature already drops quite a lot during brewing.


----------

